# 2006 Golden Retriever Specialty



## greg bell (May 24, 2005)

Just wondered if anyone is headed for it in September? The field trial portion is going to be right here in my hometown. I thought long and hard and then went ahead and entered Dixie in the field trial. We are much more into hunt tests, but I want to be able to say we were in this thing.. especially since it is right in my back yard.. 
we are nervously trying to get ready so we dont embarass ourselves too much maybe.. 
It will be exciting to meet some of the people that I have only read about. Plus some of them that I do know will be here and it will be good to see them.. and Dixies Dad and Brother are in it.. maybe I can get a family pic..


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

greg bell said:


> Just wondered if anyone is headed for it in September? The field trial portion is going to be right here in my hometown. I thought long and hard and then went ahead and entered Dixie in the field trial. We are much more into hunt tests, but I want to be able to say we were in this thing.. especially since it is right in my back yard..
> we are nervously trying to get ready so we dont embarass ourselves too much maybe..
> It will be exciting to meet some of the people that I have only read about. Plus some of them that I do know will be here and it will be good to see them.. and Dixies Dad and Brother are in it.. maybe I can get a family pic..


A family picture would be great. I'd love to see that.

Unfortunately, that's too far for us to travel, or I'd definitely come.... Sounds like a lot of fun.


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

Good luck! If I had a competitive agility Golden and money and time to burn (which I will probably never have) I'd come, but the agility there isn't too big anyways ...


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

My boy Jesse is going with a handler. He will be competing in open dog along with a couple hundred other dogs (slight exaggeration there are 288 dogs). I'll be happy if he makes the first cut.

He has been on a win streak lately. A few weeks ago he took winners dog and best of opposite sex for two points.


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

Wow, woohoo! Good luck Jesse! Do you ever go to watch the conformation shows?


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

On rare occasions I do go. I went to the National last year in Gettysburg. I love the dogs, but many of their owners really turn me off to the show thing.


----------



## Allie and the Gang =) (Apr 21, 2005)

Vern, i wish Jesse the best, keep us updated!


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Jesse............*

Gosh--what a beautiful photo.

You're definately blessed!

What a sweetie!

Scott J.


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

*OOOOps...........Legend, (sorry)*

Sorry about that--got mixed up with names.

I (also) meant Legend..................

Scott J.:doh:


----------



## greg bell (May 24, 2005)

well, it is over.. I have been up to my ears in field trial gold dogs.. training, dinners, little beer, competition, banquets, talking to people, helping shoot, etc...I met a lot of people that I had only heard and read about.. very exciting week for me.. 
we were even able to compete.. we didnt win, but dixie looked good.. we ended up blowing it, but for a while she was right in the mix.. her brother got 3rd in the open (the highest stake) and that was exciting.. I was out shooting ducks for him in the last series.. he did very nicely.. 
now I have to get ready for a hunt test next weekend that the club I am pres of is having. then it is time to start pumping water into the duck lake..that time is drawing close...


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

The Field Trials are over, but we still have have Agility and Conformation to go. Best of Breed is on Saturday. This is the premier golden retriever event. BOB has bragging rights for the rest of the year  Jesse left Virginia for Kansas City yesterday.


----------



## golddogz (Apr 27, 2006)

Vern-
Any predictions on BOB this year? I'm thinking possibly "Harley" or "Yoshi". I haven't seen Jon Cole judge much so don't know what type or style he prefers. We will be there cheering on our all-time favorite, Crosby. Best of luck to Jesse!!

Lisa


----------



## greg bell (May 24, 2005)

sorry, but I will have to disagree that the confirmation show is the premier event.. maybe in your circles, but for me, the open stake it the field trial would take center stage.. 
and most on here would agree with you..not many folks on here are very interested in the performance of the golden RETRIEVER.... most will agree with you that how they look is of upmost importance... so I understand that I am in the minority...


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

I did not mean it that way Greg. I meant in general, this specialty is the premier event. I do have dogs that participate in FIELD TRIALS. I guess my circle is just a little bigger then yours. 

Some people (myself included) believe that Golden Retrievers can have looks and also perform. I also believe that the AKC standard emphasizes the characteristics which CAN make the Golden an outstanding Gun dog. It's not just about looks, its about structure. A dog with imperfect foot timing is going to trip all over himself during the retrieve. A dog with a short neck, is going to drown in a water retrieve. A dog with improper shoulders won't last all day. God knows, a dog with a thin coat will freeze to death.

These qualities are bred into gun dogs for a reason. The ten minutes that the dogs spend working at a field trial only tests the dog's training and instict. They do not test his physical capabilities. When they modify the field trials to do that, my interest will be peaked.


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

You're both wrong - the premier event is AGILITY! :

*goes back into hiding now that she's made the "you have not posted in several weeks" message go away*


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Oh bah to you all LOL, the premier event is the RESCUE PARADE


----------



## MarleyLove (Sep 2, 2006)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> Oh bah to you all LOL, the premier event is the RESCUE PARADE



Yay!! Agree with you there.


----------



## MarleyLove (Sep 2, 2006)

golddogz said:


> Vern-
> Any predictions on BOB this year? I'm thinking possibly "Harley" or "Yoshi". I haven't seen Jon Cole judge much so don't know what type or style he prefers. We will be there cheering on our all-time favorite, Crosby. Best of luck to Jesse!!
> Lisa



Which Harley do you mean?


----------



## golddogz (Apr 27, 2006)

The Harley that I am referring to is formally known as:

BIS AmCH Tempo's Easy Rider BISS, SDHF. He's an absolutely stunning dog.


----------



## greg bell (May 24, 2005)

Rick, I am biting my tounge and keeping my mouth/keyboard quiet...
everyone have a great day..


----------



## greg bell (May 24, 2005)

katieanddusty said:


> You're both wrong - the premier event is AGILITY! :
> *goes back into hiding now that she's made the "you have not posted in several weeks" message go away*


go back to your room, Katie... adults are bickering..


----------



## MarleyLove (Sep 2, 2006)

golddogz said:


> The Harley that I am referring to is formally known as:
> BIS AmCH Tempo's Easy Rider BISS, SDHF. He's an absolutely stunning dog.


I thought you might be. He's my baby's dad.


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Gosh. The more I read these posts, the more I realize just how LITTLE I know about Goldens.

Field trials, agility, Best In Show--heck, it's all I can do just to get my Atticus and Jordie to come when I call them!

My vote goes to the Rescue Parade. Rescue Goldens are the Best!

"That's my vote and I'm stickin' to it"!

Scott J.


----------



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

vrocco1 said:


> These qualities are bred into gun dogs for a reason. The ten minutes that the dogs spend working at a field trial only tests the dog's training and instict. They do not test his physical capabilities. When they modify the field trials to do that, my interest will be peaked.


I'm a bit confused on this statement. If a field trial doesn't put too the test a dogs physical capabilities, then how possibly could putting a dog in a show ring. However long it takes to run a dog in a field trial shows not only physical capabilitites, but mental as well. It also shows the drive that the dog has, which as many of us know already a big majority of the conformation dogs have pretty much lost, this isn't a big thing in the conformation dogs to many that are breeding them, looks is. One can truely see the difference in these dogs out there in a field trial as well as owning a dog thats been bred to do it's original purpose.

I think your forgetting to take into account the amount of time that a field trial dog is put under vigorous training, many as well as out in the field hunting all day and never tireing. Now if that isn't the "True Test" of a dogs physical and mental capabilities, I honestly don't know what is! 
Kode has less coat then a conformation upon looking at him, but he has the correct amount of undercoat which protects him from the cold and icy waters but yet doesn't weigh him down out there with extra coat that burrs just love to cling too. As pretty as that conformation dog coat is, it really isn't functional out there working in the field. 

There both beautiful dogs, but I think sometimes some have lost sight of what this dog really is in breeding them and beauty has taken the number one spot strived for to win, and performance and what this dog was originally bred for have take second seat in the ring. Out there in the field, beauty don't count for much even though it is there....performance does and keeping the dog to what it originally was bred to do.


----------



## DelmarvaGold (Mar 7, 2006)

Goldndust said:


> I'm a bit confused on this statement. If a field trial doesn't put too the test a dogs physical capabilities, then how possibly could putting a dog in a show ring.


I believe vrocco1 was getting "field trials" and "hunt tests" confused. I run in hunt tests and have no desire to run field trials. Vrocco1 has watched JH tests and yes they are a lower level title and pretty easy to obtain with minimal training and work ethic. The marks are short and not too difficult. Many show dogs have their JH and SH titles (a few have also earned MH which in my opinion requires a lot of skill and good structure on the dogs part).

I have never run a field trial but train with people who do. It is a very demanding sport and the dog has to be in top condition. Now having said that, the dog also has to have a certain structure....hense the AKC standard set forth by the GRCA.

I am not trying to start a debate on what is better...a "field dog" or a "show dog". I do wish that there was not such a gap between the two. There is only one standard and yet I see field dogs that have a lot of air under them, upright shoulders and poor overall structure (don't anyone get your panties in a knot....not *all * field dogs are like this) I also see show dogs that are way too fluffy, have too much rear and are just very clumsy. These two '"types" of dogs lack good structure which is important to mainatain endurance which is the KEY to a working dog.

BTW, I have every intention of breeding a show bitch of mine to a top field dog late next fall. I may not get "pretty" show dogs but I will hopefully bring in the drive and work ethic needed to compete at higher levels of hunt tests.
This is just my opinion and I am sure some will agree and some will not.


----------

